# Tritton 720 7.1 + Vs Tritton Pro+ 5.1 Surround sound - New headset... Help?



## cooledwhip (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am a PC gamer in need of a new headset. I have searched and searched all over the internet reading review after review and I just can't find an answer to my question - WHICH IS A BETTER HEADSET?

I ask you contribute your known information about each headset, pros, cons, reviews you have read. Money is no matter here. I can get both pairs for the same price on Amazon. I know both headsets have a digital decoder box, which some say takes up alot of space. Does it have lots of wires? 

For those of you who don't know about the Tritton headsets, the 720+ 7.1's are a fake simulated surround sound - This doesn't mean they are bad, just means simulated, which is why I ask this. Is there a big difference between the simulated sound of these: http://www.trittonaudio.com/prod/720plus-pc.asp

Or the REAL true surround sound of the 5.1 Pro+: http://www.trittonaudio.com/prod/proplusPC.asp

I hope I can get the best pair, I don't want there to be too much configuring with the headset, I know in one review, the 5.1's didn't have default settings, which meant I would have to do a lot of configuring. Is there a lot of configuring with the Trittons in general? The decoder box looked very promising with all the buttons, What purpose does the decoder box serve? Thanks!

-John


----------

